# Ile De Re



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

My family and I have a week booked at L'Ocean campsite Ile de Re from 6th - 10th June. We were hoping to enjoy the June sub climate of 70degres and laze on the beach or by the pool. We have a large motorhome which is probably best left static. A look at the 10 day weather looks pretty bleak. Does anyone know of any wet weather activities on the Ile or nearby. Also does anyone know what the tollcharge is likely to be for an 8m motorhome on the toll bridge. We don't have bikes, and don't have much riding experience. Does anyone know if you can hire them and if so a rough idea of cost.

Ta


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Bigmal666 said:


> Does anyone know of any wet weather activities on the Ile or nearbyTa


Swimming is one that I know of. I have been watching Euro news and we have floods, landslides and civil unrest as a back ground to our holiday enjoyment. And it looks likely the rain won't be stopping for some time so what do I do. I am shortly off to find out for myself.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Bigmal,

We're off to the Ile de Re about one month later than you - also very much hoping that the weather won't be a let-down!

Take a look at http://www.iledere.com./ for ideas. One of the places we intend to visit is the parrot park http://www.parc-archedenoe.com/

Hiring bikes - I think most campsites hire them out and the going rate is 10 Euro per day but there are discounts for longer hires. Pretty expensive.

Cheers,

SD


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi again Bigmal.

Just been looking up the tarif (toll) for the Re bridge. See http://www.charente-maritime.org/cartes_dessertes/ponts/index.php?id_rubrique=98

If your MH is Classe 3, then you will pay the winter tarif of 9 Euro.

I will have to pay the summer tarif of 16.5 Euro, chiz.

SD


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

just got down to near la Rochelle, Aytre - lots of rain on the way, lots of sunshine, not flooded tho.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*France weather*

The weather on the Atlantic side of france can be very fickle , Spent 4 months there last year and it was Cr** until August , but it should be ok on the Ile's why not try Ile d' Oleron , visit boardville take a trip around the fort , great playa's . we went went back twice, sea! too cold in june to swim .


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

*Ile de Re*

Hi BigMal666,

The Ile de Re doesnt have much in the way of wet weather activities because its very much geared to the outdoor life. Its very flat so ideal for bike riding and as your going before the peak season you shouldnt pay too much. If the weather really is so bad that you need indoor entertainment then head for La Rochelle where there is plenty. I would recommend the Aquarium at the old port. La Rochelle is worth a visit anyway, rain or shine, and if you dont fancy taking the motorhome the bus only takes about 30mins to the city centre.

Regards Caulkhead


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

or try park and ride, 5 euro gets you 24hrs for overnight stay at aire, less for a day ticket , and no extra for bus to center ( every 10 mins)


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

we had a wonderful week in ile de re and the sun shone for us.
I would recommend it to anyone!


----------

